
Bitcasa pulls out of consumer cloud storage - knes
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/25/bitcasa-pulls-out-of-consumer-cloud-storage/?ncid=rss
======
brudgers
Deleting user data with one month's notice doesn't seem like the right track
record for a B2B pitch...I mean, no matter how low the B2B cost of their
service, the perceived risk entailed when entrusting data seems high.

